# I made the Switch!



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We were in PetCo last weekend and I was amazed at some of the cat and dog food prices! We used to use ProPlan, but Tucker had the itchies and flaky skin on it for some reason and we now switch between Eukanuba and Iams since he does beautifully on them and has no problems. We get the big 44-pound bags. I do know lots of other dogs that do great on ProPlan, though! It just didn't work for Tucker. I can't believe some of the prices of foods! One thing I do like about Eukanuba and Iams is that they always send us coupons.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

double post??????


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just moved to Missouri, so I thought it was just a regional price difference, which did not make sense to me. It did go up then. I am also having a very hard time finding the bigger bags. The stores are not carrying them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My guys do excellent on ProPlan. Hope it works for you!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too love Wellness and have used it for years but the recent past cost increases are making me think of a future food switch as well. I have to go out this weekend and get more dog food and I'll have to seen if Wellness increased again around here.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

$90 a bag!?!?!? WOW... things sure have changed since I stopped buying kibble.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

My cat has always been on Wellness and this past Spring I switched him onto Innova dry and Evo cans. The Natura stuff is less expensive and the Wellness is just ridiculously priced now. I also switched because I believe the quality of Wellness has gone down over the years and it isn't what it used to be. Just my opinion though. I remember when I first fed the Wellness cat food it was baked, not extruded.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

OK the _Wellness_ I get in 30lb bags is still $49.98 ($53.60 in Canadian dollars) so for now I'll stick with it


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YOUCH!!!!!! I pay $45. for 30 lbs of the Fromm 4-star duck, and mid 50's for almost 30 lbs of Acana Provential (inc delivery!). Gosh, at that rate, THK would be cheaper.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I hope it works for you. Keep us updated...I'm always interested in knowig the outcome. I pretty much stick to my Iam's as Lucky's been on that enough to let me know it works well for him. The unfortunate thing with food is it could be weeks, months before you really see a difference.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Holy cow! $90 for a bag of dog food? I pay $35 for a 44 lb bag of ProPlan, shredded beef at our vet office. Two of the boys is on that the other one is on Blue Buffalo which is $46/30 lb. The price differences must be regional.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I feel your pain.
We are on Wellness large Breed adult at $77+ tax a bag(about $86)
We tried switching to Acana but it was too rich for his blood and he had bad runs. So we are back to Wellness.
I am thinking raw isn't much more then wellness and at this point can't decide what to do.
Innova is a bit cheaper so I might switch to that.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG!!! Gwen that's crazy for Wellness. I tried ProPlan about a year and half ago but it did nothing for my dogs. I now pay $37.80 for the big bags of Acana and I am very happy with it. I hope this works for you.


----------



## RedMare01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Holy moly, that's a lot. A big bag of Wellness here is $49. Pro Plan is not a good food...have you tried something like Chicken Soup for the Soul? That's a good food for a reasonable price (at least around here!).

Caitlin


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would agree Chicken Soup is very similar to Wellness but it depends on what Wellness formula your feeding.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner is on Kumpi. I'm sure most of you have never heard of it. Gunner's trainer introduced us to it and I'm very happy with it. It isn't sold in most pet stores. The president of the company is very careful who she has sell her product. If any of you are interested in checking this out go to www.kumpi.com and read all about Evy and her company. She is a wonderful lady, loves our pets and is making sure that nothing bad is ever put into the ingredience of her dog food. He has so many compliments on his shape and the softness of his coat.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goldilocks said:


> My cat has always been on Wellness and this past Spring I switched him onto Innova dry and Evo cans. The Natura stuff is less expensive and the Wellness is just ridiculously priced now. I also switched because I believe the quality of Wellness has gone down over the years and it isn't what it used to be. Just my opinion though. I remember when I first fed the Wellness cat food it was baked, not extruded.


I agree with this. Since Eagle Pack and Wellness were bought out, the quality isnt high enough. Our last big bag of Eagle Pack Holistic smelled awful, and I was afraid to feed it. 

I miss the old Canidae! 

How is Innova doing these days in people's minds?

Tango does beautifully on Eukanuba premium performance, but my boys get too fat too fast.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I agree with this. Since Eagle Pack and Wellness were bought out, the quality isnt high enough. Our last big bag of Eagle Pack Holistic smelled awful, and I was afraid to feed it.
> 
> *I miss the old Canidae! *
> 
> ...


I did too and found this if you're interested. It's worked great for us so far. I'll attach the link where I order it from. She's competitive in price and I get it quick. Good luck, I'm sick of the food merry go round too. 
http://www.paws-itivelypurr-fectnutrition.com/gaea.html


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> How is Innova doing these days in people's minds?


Innova was good.... but just good. I never had the coats I have now on either Canidae or Innova.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I switched over to ProPlan sensitive formula (from Blue Buffalo), and Flora's horrible diarrhea problem all but disappeared! I am very satisfied with ProPlan even though it is supposedly a "low quality" food - who cares? My dog doesn't have explosive diarrhea anymore, so obviously it's doing _something_ good for her! (And it's a lot cheaper. )

Good luck with the switch.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

You've gotta do what works for your dog and your pocketbook. Tinkerbell is on Wellness Core Reduced fat, it is more expensive than the other Core foods so costs me after tax just under $60 for the 26 pound bag, but it lasts us just over 2 months. And Tinkerbell loves it and does wonderful on it. it's actually the first food I have found that she will eat without me coaxing her with extras. And while she always had a beautiful coat, the one she has now...is even better. She feels like she just had a bath and a good brushing. even thogh it has been weeks since a bath and a couple of weeks since a good brushing.

My local pet store no longer carries the big bags, but if i call by Friday it will be in the store on Tuesday for me to pickup.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Fromm here too. Seems to last & not too expensive for a good quality food.


----------



## RedMare01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just FYI, you can order Wellness (and Newman's Own) from SmartPak Canine for reasonable $$, and their shipping is a flat rate of $7.95. They frequently give out free shipping codes, and we compile a current list of them on this thread from the Chronicle of the Horse forum. Go to the last pages for the most recent code (sometimes they'll give out $5 off coupons as well). SmartPak is an awesome company...they started out as equine only and have branched into canine and feline. Fantastic customer service. 

Caitlin


----------

